# My Divided, NPT



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I have actually had this tank running for about two months with NO problems and very pleasing results! It is by far my favorite tank. I will try to post some pics later of it currently. The Amazon swords really shot up on the left side of the divider. No idea why they are more successful on one side, unless it is because there is very little current. Anyway, here are some old pics:

Whole tank shot after setup:









Leviathan's side (with some growth):










More to come soon!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice...what all plants do you have in the tank ?


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Well, I started out with 3 amazon swords, 2 of these stem plants labeled as "Water Primrose" at the petco about an hour away, one java fern, and one plant that I have no idea what it is. It came out of the tubed plants from petco. 

Anyway, the stem plants SHOT UP in about a week and have not stopped so I experimented with cutting and replanting the stems. I noticed roots coming out of some of the root segments so I would just cut right below those. It has worked very nicely, though the original plants become very "stemmy" because the leaves start to die on the lower portion of the plant if I don't cut them fast enough. I removed one from the tank because of this. But now I have around 10 more stems than I started with around the tank. 

One of my swords had skinny stems with "baby swords" growing off it so I let them grow awhile and then picked them off and replanted those. So, now I have 7 swords total. 

My Java fern is not doing very well but i'm being patient. 

Oh and I have a random onion thing 

Sorry for the horrible use of plant language... I just started this hobby lol


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

This is my tank today!










I have noticed that my fish in this tank seem more active and curious. The tank is always changing, along with the other benefits that planted tanks provide. Also, the two bettas in this tank are not highly aggressive towards one another so I never felt the need to do a double wall divider. I know they see each other because Roku has a bit better eyesight than Levi, and always spots me first. So when Roku darts over for food, Levi quickly follows. Sometimes they follow each other along the barrier. This is why this tank is my favorite. I feel that it provides the most entertainment for both the fish and myself


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Which substrate are you using please, and with what did you cap?

Am so excited to see your success! Congrats?


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I used organic miracle grow soil from office depot, which I was a bit nervous about and capped it with white sand from petco. A lot of people use play sand. If you do use sand be sure to aerate the substrate somehow. I have read that Malaysian trumpet snails are great for this, but I can't find any and work Wierd hours so I can't ship them. I just poke the substrate with a chopstick for now.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

your new setup is more appealing.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Yea. I have a sword in that back left corner that I'm waiting to grow. The other bundle of stems was there but they became super leggy so I pulled them up. I like the rocks a lot. I still want a background though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank and plants look great.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O pretty
How's the growth been on the plants?


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks DQ 

Everything has been growing great other than the java fern. I'm going to wait a little bit longer before I take it out


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Petsmart has a couple nice natural looking backgrounds and they are clings, so no adhesive. Both my java ferns are mass producing baby ferns off the leaves, they just seem to like my tank. Don't know why they like me...lol. Also, have you ever thought of floating plants? Just got water sprite a couple weeks ago, and my bettas love to make bubble nests in them. Gives my tank a nice look, too.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I will have to check out the backgrounds  I have been watching all the petstores in the area for some floating plants and two more nerite snails. Closest stores are an hour away other than Walmart.... And my bf doesnt let me go in Walmart anymore because I get really upset when I see the bettas and SBD goldfish. So since I am currently visiting KC I will have to hit a few stores


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> I will have to check out the backgrounds  I have been watching all the petstores in the area for some floating plants and two more nerite snails. Closest stores are an hour away other than Walmart.... And my bf doesnt let me go in Walmart anymore because I get really upset when I see the bettas and SBD goldfish. So since I am currently visiting KC I will have to hit a few stores


Understandable about walmart...fortunately, the one I work at doesn't have a fish area. Unfortunately, they recently got a spot just for bettas, still haven't seen any, though. Area for bettas is always filled with random tank ornaments. I kinda have to stay away from our closest petco...they don't have the heathiest bettas, lately. Even talked to managers about the health, once.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Makes me want to plant my divided, instead of getting 2 new tanks to plant! :-D


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm thinking the same thing. I may move my two males into my QT's and work on the 10g and do the same.


----------

